# neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht



## log11 (19. August 2010)

*neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich betreiben in meinem 16m² Wohnzimmer an einem Marantz SR4021 die uralten Canton LE-600 Boxen. Diese haben an ner billigen Kompaktanlage ausreichend Bass gemacht, sind allerdings an meinem Marantz eher bassarm.
Da ich die Boxen nun zu nem guten Kurs loswerden kann suche ich entsprechenden Ersatz.
Erstmal steht die Frage, Standlautsprecher oder eher Kompakte. Der Boxenabstand beträgt 2,3m und der Hörerabstand ca 2,5m.
Ich könnte max auf 3m gehen, viel mehr ist durch die Möbel nicht drin.
Vermutlich sind Kompakte hier die bessere Wahl.
Welche könnt Ihr da empfehlen? Über die Anlage läuft 90% Musik (Trance, Elektro,Rock) und 10% BlueRay Filme.
Mir wäre ein gutes Bassfundament wichtig, dennoch dürfen die Mitten und Höhen nicht zu kurz kommen. Derzeit in der engeren Wahl sind:

Magnat Quantum 503
Klipsch RB 81
Heco Metas 300

Preisrahmen sollte die 300-400€ Grenze möglichst nicht sprengen für das Paar.

Danke für Eure Meinungen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Hallo,
eine Möglichkeit könnte die Klipsch RF52 für 388,- inkl. Vers. aus dem folgenden Link sein:
Klipsch Lautsprecher Angebote - attraktive Preise für Lautsprecher, Schwarz Artikel bei eBay.de

Ich habe ganz ähnliche Hörbedingungen wie Du: Boxenabstand 2,6 m, Hörerabstand ca. 2,8 m  
Raumgröße ca. 19 qm bei knapp 4 auf ca. 5 m. 
Meine Boxen sind Klipsch RF10 Standboxen an Marantz PM5003, CD5003 und stammen auch von Ebay. Gekauft März 2010 bei MD-Sound für 235,- inkl. Versandkosten;
der selbe Anbieter wie bei der RF52 f. 388,- aus dem Link.  

Die RF52 ist noch etwas bassstärker als die RF10, obwohl die 2x 4,5" Mitteltieftöner deutlich kräftiger sind als die Abmessungen vermuten lassen und diese Box 
für meine Hörbedingungen absolut ausreichend ist. Die Mitten und Höhen klingen klar und voll und der Klang ist insgesamt sehr dynamisch und passt hervoragend 
zu den Musikrichtungen die ich höre.   

In meiner Bude reichen die RF10 absolut aus, um den Nachbarn die Plomben aus der Kauleiste zu treiben ohne Loudness bemühen zu müssen, was ich sowieso nicht mag; 
- lieber Source Direct und alles auf neutral.
Gehört wird damit Alternative u. Classic Rock, Jazz Rock und etwas Trance, Elektro und Hip-Hop.
Mein Vorschlag sind also Standboxen ala Klipsch RF52, wobei die RF10 auch bereits ausreichend wäre. 
Ich hoffe, Du kannst etwas mit diesen Aussagen anfangen.

Viele Grüße - Werner


----------



## log11 (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Die Klipsch RF52 hatte ich auch schon im "Blick".
Doch leider kann ich die hier nirgends zu Probe hören. Ich habe die Befürchtung daß die etwas zu "anstrengend" klingen gerade im Hochtonbereich.
Aber vom Bass her kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie 2x 13,3cm Membran einen Tiefton von 50Hz oder tiefer erzeugen sollen.
Bei den Klipsch RB81 könnte ich mir das noch eher vorstellen, da die ja nen fetten 20cm Tieftöner verbaut haben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Hi Tobias,
Deine Bedenken bzgl. der Hochton- Wiedergabe von Klipsch- Hörnern hatte ich auch, bis ich 1 Paar RF52 bei jemandem privat probehören konnte. Ich befürchtete eine 
ins Schrille, Nervende gehende Überbetonung und ein Bekannter (Kef + Wharfdale Fan) hat diesbezüglich 1nen ganzen "Teufel- Arbeitskreis an die Wand gemalt". 

Aber die Höhen d. Klipsch sind natürlicher und angenehmer als zB. bei den Mivoc XSB 250, die ich vorher hatte. Auch die Mi.-Tieftöner allein der Klipsch RF10 bringen
ordentlich Bassbums und die 1ne Nr. größere RF52 ist für 1nen Hörraum unserer Größenordnungen schon echt die Grenze, besonders wenn man Nachbarn hat.

Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, daß die RB81 auch schon einiges reißen, wobei 1ne RF52 tiefer kommen sollte, da sie deutlich mehr Bassvolumen besitzt.
In RF52-Datenblättern sind 34 Hz Untergrenze angegeben und 2 gleiche, parallel laufende Tieftöner des selben Typs  kommen tiefer als nur 1ner und bilden Basskonturen 
sauber ab.  

Für meinen Geschmack passen Klipsch-Boxen sehr gut zu Marantz-Geräten, die ja meistens eine Klangabstimmung Richtung Wärme und Wohlklang haben und sie besonders
für Rock, Hip-Hop, R+B, JazzRock etc. Frische und Dynamic ins Klangbild bringen, ohne unnatürlich zu klingen oder 1nen Frequenzbereich überzubetonen oder zu ver-
nachlässigen.  Besonders begeisternd ist die dynamische Wiedergabe von guten Live-Aufnahmen, die sehr autentisch klingen.

Greetz


----------



## log11 (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Naja die Canton LE600 klingen mir jetzt zu hoch....zu audiphil. 
Also Auflösungsvermögen ist perfekt aber sehr wenig Bass. Wobei vor 35Jahren sicher auch andere Maßstäbe angesetzt wurden.
Da die Klipsch halt ziemlich "munter" spielen sollen, ist halt meine Befürchtung das es damit nicht viel besser wird. OK, der größere Resonanzraum für den Bass wird schon was bringen.
Würde mir die Dinger ja zu gern mal in Natura anhören. Die RF 52 bei ebay sind ja sogar mit "Preis vorschlagen" versehen. Vielleicht versuche ich da mal ganz frech 370€ anzugeben.  Wobei der Preis so schon super ist!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Mit den Typen von MD-Sound in der E-Bucht kann man ein wenig handeln.
Wegen der Klipsch brauchst Du nich`so große Bedenken zu haben, die ganzen Kritikpunkte kommen hauptsächlich von Fans von Klassik, Cool Jazz, 
BigBand-Sound u. Folk.

Klar, teste mal an, und wenn`s nicht passt schick die Teile zurück. Das ist Aufwand, ich weiß. Aber ich hab` das so mal gemacht, daß ich den Händler
angemailt habe mit "die Dinger gehen zurück wg. xy, - schickst Du mir ein Ticket oder muss ich das vorlegen". Der hat mir tatsächlich ein UPS- Ticket 
geschickt, ich hab bei UPS angerufen und `nen Abholtermin vereinbart.

Das klappte gut und 1ne Box hab`ich dann auch zum braunen Auto geschleppt; großzügig wie ich an dem Tag war.
Bei der Rücküberweisung hat der Händler nur 14 € nach seinem Gewerbekunden-Tarif abgezogen.  
Hau rein,- Frechheit siegt und: die Kunden sind wir!


----------



## log11 (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Stimmt schon, man kann ja durchaus zurücksenden bei "Nichtgefallen".
Ist halt alles ein wenig Aufwand.
Also die Meinungen im hifi-forum sind wie gesagt recht zwispältig zu den RF 52. Da wird die Jamo S606 direkt mit der Klipsch RF 52 verglichen und die Jambo schneidet besser ab.
Tja ich weiß auch nicht, genau diese Aussagen zum Hörempfinden bzgl. des Horns hielten mich auch von der RB81 ab.

TEST: Stereo-Lautsprecher Klipsch Reference RB-81 - Dynamik- und Pegelmeister (03.11.2008)

Und die ist ja inzwischen auch für 400€/Paar inkl. Versand zu bekommen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Im Hifi-Forum hab` ich mich auch beraten lassen und von den "Audiophilen", den JBL-, Canton- und den Engländer- Fans auf die Löffel bekommen. 
"Nimm doch wenigstens Heco Victa oder Jamo, aber bloss keine Magnat und schon garnicht Klipsch" las ich öfter.

Ich bin nun froh, daß ich nicht auf diese Fan-Fraktionen gehört habe und es einfach riskiert hab` mich nach meinem Geschmack zu richten, obwohl 
ich die Klipsch nur bei 1nem Bekannten an 1nem Denon PMA-700 gehört hatte u. nicht bei mir. 

Als beinah tödlich empfand ich die Kombi meiner Marantz- Sachen mit Wharfdale Diamond 9.5. Das war 2x temperierter Wohlklang und würgte die Dynamik
und Frische von vielen Rockstücken regelrecht ab.


----------



## log11 (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Ja mag sein daß da schon ein wenig "Fan Getue" mit dabei ist.
In Sachen Bassdynamik und Tiefbass wird jedoch die RB81 eher mit der RF-62 vergleichbar sein würde ich sagen. Zumindest wenn ich mir die Freuqenz /Pegelverläufe der beiden Boxen so im Vergleich anschaue.
Die RF-52 ist da sicher nicht ganz so "tiefbassig".


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Die Magnat Quantum 607 könnten dir evtl gefallen. Ein User, der sowohl die Nubox481 als auch die Quantum 607 nachhause bestellt hatte, hatte sich für letztere entschieden, da sie etwas wärmer/tiefer spielte als die Nubox und das gewisse etwas haben sollte. 

Falls du auch nicht auf neutralen/audiophilen Klang stehst, wären die evtl wirklich einen Blick wert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Ehe man sich die RF 52/10 holt, sind die RB 81 die bessere Wahl. Tiefbass hat man bei keinem der drei Modelle.


----------



## log11 (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Ja die Magnat Quantum Reihe hat schon ihren Reiz. Ich hatte da eher die Quantum 605 ins Auge gefasst.
Frage.
Ist die Magnat Quantum 505 baugleich zur 605?
Ich sehe da in Sachen Speakerbestückung keine Unterschiede. Es gibt minimale Abweichungen in den Abmessungen.
Hat einer beide Boxen mal im Vergleich gehört und kann sagen, ob die gleich klingen?
Dann wäre die 505 mein Favorit. Ist derzeit ja mit 165€ in nem wirklich bezahlbaren Bereich.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

So gross sind die Preisunterschiede wirklich nicht..^^ 
quantum in HiFi-Komponenten/Lautsprecher Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Gewicht könnte auch etwas Aufschluss geben, aber dass die sehr unterschiedlich spielen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Hier gibt`s täglich Angebote aus dem Audio + Hifi- + Home Entertainment:
soundpick - Guter Klang hat unseren Preis.
Wenn man sich da anmeldet, bekommt man jeden Morgen kurz nach 8:00 h das Tagesangebot zugemailt. Oft sind gute Boxen (Auslaufmodelle) für 1nen Spottpreis dabei.

Live long and prosper!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Also wenns eine Magnat Quantum 6xx werden soll, dann auf jeden Fall die 605er nehmen, die klingt sehr viel natürlicher als die 607. Die 607 spielt zwar tiefer, aber sehr dominant im Bassbereich.
Die Quantum 50x-Serie klingt deutlich schlechter als die 6xx-Serie. Die Quantum 6xxer spielen vor allem im Tiefmittel- und Mittelton viel differenzierter als die 5er-Reihen. Und die Quantum 6xx-Reihe ist zurzeit unschlagbar günstig, die Lautsprecher sind größtenteils auf den halben Preis reduziert, da die Serie ausläuft und bald durch eine neue Serie ersetzt wird.


----------



## log11 (25. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Also angeblich sind die 505 und 605 bis auf die leicht geänderten Gehäuseabmessungen baugleich.
Von daher kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wo da der bessere Klang der 605 herkommen soll.
Nochmal ne andere Frage. Worin besteht der Unterscheid zwischen Quantum 505 und 555?
Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.
Wenn die Supreme Monitor 800 nicht so hässlich wäre, würde ich die mir hinstellen. Klanglich sicher nicht ganz so brillant wie die Quantums, dafür mit 150€ das Paar extrem günstig.


----------



## log11 (25. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Ich habe nun ein nettes Angebot von nem Onlinehändler über 1Paar Quantum 505 Neu für 260€.
Ich denke zu dem Preis kann man bei den LS zuschlagen, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Ja, die meisten Angebote stehen bei um die 200,- pro Stück.
Was will der Händler für den Versand nehmen?
Greetz


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ehe man sich die RF 52/10 holt, sind die RB 81 die bessere Wahl. Tiefbass hat man bei keinem der drei Modelle.



Ja, ich wuerde auch die Klipsch RB-81 nehmen. Wegen dem Tiefbass, er kann ja spaeter einen Sub nachruesten.


----------



## log11 (26. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

So hab mit ein wenig Verhandlungsgeschick nun 240€ für ein Paar neue Quantum 505 in schwarz inkl. Versand als Angebot.....und auch gleich zugeschlagen.
Denke der Preis ist mehr als fair.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Guter Schuß, der Preis inkl. Vers.Ko. ist mehr als OK! 
Poste mal wenn die Teile da sind und Du schon was sagen kannst über Soundeindruck, 
welche Stärken u. Schwächen usw..
Greetz


----------



## log11 (28. August 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Na klar, mache ich doch. Vermutlich werden die Boxen Di oder Mi bei mir sein und dann gleich getestet.
Ich poste Euch hier meine Eindrücke, bin schon echt gespannt wie die sich gegen die alten Canton LE600 schlagen. Lasse die mit A-B Umschaltung im direkten Vergleich mal laufen.


----------



## log11 (1. September 2010)

*AW: neue Boxen für AV Receiver Marantz SR4021 gesucht*

Moin zusammen,

so die Quantum 505 sind gestern bei mir angekommen. Ersteindruck:
Mechanisch und optisch machen die einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Sau schwer und die Folie ist überall perfekt verklebt. Die 2 Bassreflexöffnungen nach hinten sind schön abgerundet und scheinbar nicht aus Kunststoff.
Die Membrangitter sind in schwarz gehalten und sehr groblöchrig. Somit kaum klangbeeinflussend.
Ich hatte mit der Aufstellung keine Probleme.
Im Gegensatz zu den Canton LE600 klingen die schon tiefer. Also deutlich mehr Bassfundament und vollerer Klang. Die Höhen sind nicht ganz so kristallklar wie bei den Canton. Aber das stört mich wenig zumal sie sich eh erst einspielen müssen. Ein wenig wird sich da also noch tun.
Insgesamt ein sehr schöner voller Klang. Getestet habe ich Trance, elektronische Musik und auch Rock.
Die Box hört sich bei diesen Musikrichtungen einfach ehrlich an. Nichts ist zu übertrieben. Selbst lineare Abstimmung ohne Equalizer klingt nun gut. Das konnte ich bei den Cantons vergessen.
Insgesamt bin ich also durchaus positiv und zufrieden. Ich denke für den Preis 2 solche Standlautsprecher zu bekommen ist schon nen gutes Schnäppchen. Meine Nachbarn werden sich freuen.

Grüße Tobias


----------

